# BBB like ham



## ffmedic56 (Jan 2, 2011)

I working on my 1st BBB. I used 1 tbs TQ per lb and a salt brown sugar mix. I have already learned that I used to much salt, oops live and learn. I have done 3 1 hour soaks in ice water and the saltyness is much better. It cured in my frig for 10 days, I did a fry test and found it to be more like ham than bacon. i will let it dry overnight and smoke it tomorrow. It is fantastic but I was a bit suprised. Is that how it is supose to be?


----------



## glenn t (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine came out tasting like a cross between bacon and ham.  Careful frying at too high a temp.  It will burn because there is not enough fat.


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2011)

That about what they come out like, a little more hammy but thats a good thing.


----------

